# Pork Butt Rub Question?



## Central PA Cowboy (Jul 19, 2018)

What are the benefits of applying a dry rub to a pork butt and letting it sit overnight? I am planning to do one tomorrow and am debating on rubbing it tonight.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 19, 2018)

That is a good question that comes up a lot. There is a certain number of folks that believe it is giving the spices time to soak in or marinate and do their thing. When in reality, overnight is not doing much except for the very outside layer of your meat. You will get some osmosis from the salt to draw out some liquid and is helpful to get your rub to stick but that will happen in less than 1 hour. I don't feel it is worth any extra effort unless you want to do a true wet or dry brine. But that's not what you are asking... I say put your rub on whenever it is convenient for you. That can be as soon as you take it out of the package, trim as desired and then apply rub then go get your cooker started.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jul 19, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> That is a good question that comes up a lot. There is a certain number of folks that believe it is giving the spices time to soak in or marinate and do their thing. When in reality, overnight is not doing much except for the very outside layer of your meat. You will get some osmosis from the salt to draw out some liquid and is helpful to get your rub to stick but that will happen in less than 1 hour. I don't feel it is worth any extra effort unless you want to do a true wet or dry brine. But that's not what you are asking... I say put your rub on whenever it is convenient for you. That can be as soon as you take it out of the package, trim as desired and then apply rub then go get your cooker started.



Gracias mi amigo.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 19, 2018)

a la orden!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 19, 2018)

I almost always paint with mustard and then rub my butts, then I wrap overnight and add more rub in the morning.
When I unwrap them in the morning that first rub is thick and wet, the smell of rub and pork is awesome.
I think it adds to the dry brine, flavor and bark, wonderfully thick and chewy bark.

But hey, that's just me and I'm a creature of habit.


----------



## crclass (Jul 19, 2018)

I have gone as far as vacuum sealing it over night with the rub on it. It turned out great, but not sure if its any better than a rubbing an hour before. Vacuum sealing should open up the cells of the butt a little?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jul 19, 2018)

I'm with chillirellano


----------



## phatbac (Jul 19, 2018)

I usually just apply a thick coat of salt (kosher for irony) the night before and let it go.  Probably not much different than day of but it's convenient to have it ready to go in the morning when I do my smoking. I can't taste any difference with rubs or without so I went to just salt years ago.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 20, 2018)

I've done an hour before, overnight, 4 hours.. and honestly I haven't seen much difference. I just go with what is easiest. Alot of times what I do is paint with mustard, apply rub on one side..then into the fridge for a half hour. Flip, apply rub, and then start heating up my smoker. So the rub sits for an hour or so.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 20, 2018)

I don't use any binder, and I like to leave the rub on just long enough for it to get that wet look. Usually 2 to 4 hours. A butt is such a thick piece of meat that the favor is not really going to penetrate the meat at all. If you want to get flavor deep in the meat then injection is the way to go.
Al


----------



## jbellard (Jul 20, 2018)

I’ve done the overnight deal once.  All it does is stink up the fridge (not good). 

I generally will cut the plastic, pull the pork butt out and put rub on it.  Then I will take it directly to the smoker. 
I too don’t put any kind of binder as I see no reason to use another ingredient. 
My pork butts come out wonderfully. 
Here is a pic of a butt with my own rub on it. Put the rub on there thick and voila, you have a great bark! When I’m done smoking it, I just mix in that yummy bark with the rest so that the bark/rub gets into every bite.


----------



## zwiller (Jul 20, 2018)

I used the think the rub was the key but last butt I did I deliberately did not even use a rub at all and I'll be damned if it was just as good as one that was rubbed overnight.  I did inject it tho...  That said, I am totally hooked on an overnight pellicle (uncovered) for bark.


----------



## bangstick (Jul 20, 2018)

I coat mine with yellow mustard and then apply a healthy coating of rub and let it sit in the fridge, uncovered/not wrapped overnight. Then, I apply a thinned layer of rub again the next day just before putting it on the smoker. I believe it does more for the bark than seasoning/flavor penetrating the meat. As stated, a pork butt is a big piece of meat and overnight in the fridge isn't going to penetrate enough in that amount of time. Injecting is the way to go to get flavor penetration. 

Bottom line, there's no one way to do it. Do what you feel gives you the result(s) you're looking for.


----------



## Smoke23 (Jul 20, 2018)

For me the benefit from applying rub the night before is that’s one less thing I have to do in the morning.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 20, 2018)

I'll swing the pendulum the other way...
No slather or overnight rub here. I fire up the smoker. Go back inside take the butt out of the fridge and give it a coating of SPOG. then when the smokers up to temp on goes the butt. 

Chris


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 20, 2018)

Smoke23 said:


> For me the benefit from applying rub the night before is that’s one less thing I have to do in the morning.


This is why I start mine at midnight ;)


----------



## zwiller (Jul 20, 2018)

Smoke23 said:


> For me the benefit from applying rub the night before is that’s one less thing I have to do in the morning.



+1;  I do whatever is easier for me with all the debatable stuff.


----------

